# Moreton Island may 2012



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all
With a large high pressure system moved in over this part of the world and being able to get away from any family and work commitments. I caught the barge over to Moreton for peace and quiet for a few days. This is the fifth time I've been there with a kayak, didnt make it last year. Any how after getting off the barge I headed up to Curtin artificial reef and camped as close as I could. Curtins is only a few hundred meters off the beach so it wasnt far to paddle for a feed. Was enough small Squire to get a feed and to play around with. Saw one small pod of large long tails swim through, saw plenty of turtles a couple of Dugong.

Nice place.

On the way.


















Camp








Ugly old bloke 


















Dinner


















Dugong










chair










Curtin Reef (where the boats are)










Bulwer










Old gun turret at Cowan










Fresh water creek.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's a beautiful spot Paul, we used to go every year and camp south of Tangalooma Pt. looks like you had magic conditions too!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You just made me green, you bastard. Can't stand anyone going there without me being there too.

Barge? What's wrong with you old fart?...can't paddle for a few hours (what would Kerry say?).

I'm jealous. Heaven on earth.

Trevor


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Did you throw any squid jigs over those weed beds? I had a dugong surface right next to me at Ben Ewa once, it scared the crapout of me.
Joel


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Fantastic Paul! Great pics too. Looks like an ideal place to chill out for a while. 
Thanks for making it that little bit harder to head down to snake island in the dead of a Victorian winter!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdquG4kAABPfgAAQQCUAECICEAA/59+gIAB1DVGnpqbKNqABpp6g0CmmIGgZGhogMMXEuzrT6MrVuWfqqUWhIXszU1LSQQizMO8ec6hqZsEDbo5xQF9Iu4WeKCEoHblRaxO8nXU0uP16uc+N4RXqSQUW5SA/F3JFOFCQ2q4biQ==


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RedPhoenix said:


> Envious.
> 
> Moreton is a ripper of a spot. An arse to get to, but a stones throw away from a couple of a million people.
> 
> Red.


Great for an AI owner, or a sea kayak. Definitely not a crossing to be attempted on a SOT, but fine if you get the barge across.

trevor


----------



## kingfisher84 (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful photos!!!, can't wait to we head there in October hopefully we get nice weather like u did 

Cheers luke


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

What a trip. Thanks for sharing all those photos. Couldn't be a more beautiful spot to paddle.

Have to get back over there myself.

Anywhere for freshwater in that part to drink?


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

The photos really show the beauty and serenity of the place, Paul.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

kayakone said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Envious.
> ...


Depends on the SOT and the conditions I reckon. The Bay is unforgiving if you get it wrong.

AWTY, sensational. Incredible to have these waters at your beck and call at the feet of a big city. Just beautiful.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

imnotoriginal said:


> Did you throw any squid jigs over those weed beds? I had a dugong surface right next to me at Ben Ewa once, it scared the crapout of me.
> Joel


No Joel, maybe next time, there were a few Gar running around there as well as the Dugong and a heap of Turtles.

Trev I did over 40kms while I was there, thats enough. If Kerry wants my to paddle longer distances then he should of put a more comfy seat in the Mermaid.

Thanks guys, its a great time of year to go. Its reinvigorating to spend some time alone in such a beautiful place......should do it more often.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

$90 return Brad and $10 a night to park, $5 per night to camp.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

awesome photography paul,

can you take the electric eel over to investigate the wrecks.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Do you or would you fish Curtin at night? I'm just thinking there are some tremendous bities that inhabit those waters and I'm not talking about the catfish kind either!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Its always creeper when you see a tiger shark swimming underneath you in the crystal clear waters :shock: . At least at night you cant see them. 
Also pays to leave a light on back at camp so you no where you are.


----------



## viperdevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that looks serene....I was snorkelling near the wrecks st Morton bay this december and was amazed at the size of the breams.....There were few boats fishing for them but not a single bait was touched......


----------



## Bestyak (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice photos, what a top trip.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice trip mate!  So glad you posted this as I'm looking to do the exact same trip, looks like an awesome place to take the yak. Not been there for at least 10 years.

Suppose it wouldn't of cost much to walk the yak onto the barge???

Cheers!


----------

